# Eli 18 months



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Not the best time of day for pics with the afternoon sun and heat (92+) but it's the window I had. Eli 18 months:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Whoa- he's a hunk


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Handsome boy :wub:


----------



## jaslo (Jun 2, 2014)

beautiful coloring.


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

Beautiful!

He looks like a tank!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, he is so dark and so handsome! :wub:


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Handsome boy and I like the setting in this pic

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Awesome pics of a stunning boy!!!!!Love his coloration!!!!!! Bob


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I feel your pain on taking pictures in the sun. But regardless, you have a very handsome subject and they turned out well  

Would love photos of your other dogs as well. Like the rest of the world, I think black sables are nice, but I really like your other dogs.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

That is so kind of you! I have been remiss on posting pics of everyone else. I have a camera pic of the pack mother's day I will post along with a couple camera pics of Noah getting his cgc & cgca. I'll have to cut me out which will blow them into a blur. 









Noah 5 months getting his CGC 









Noah 6 months getting his CGCA (advanced)


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

Eli is soooo super handsome! Where did you take those pics (you can PM me if you'd rather)? The background is almost as nice as your guy! I'd love to get some nice shots of my Red dog with my crappy "camera". That is, assuming I can get somewhere when virtually nobody else is around (he's going through some anxiety stuff - working on it at the same wonderful place you train!!).

But I agree - you need to show off your others some, too. I saw Noah's CGCA pic and was wondering if he was from the forum - handsome little man and gorgeous pack pic!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

It's in Richardson. I sent you a pm.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Stunning young man!

And he's "kind" of the "odd" man out with the rest of your pack!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

You just need a big, black, male GSD to add to your pack.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I do don't I! lol 

It's on my list trust me but not until my count goes down. I actually have a deposit on a breeding for a dark bi color several years down the road. THe breeding I'm interested in just took place but no more dogs for me right now so I'm on a list for a rebreed in about 3 years. I've turned into a 'dabbler'!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

another stunner, to add to your collection. Moses is my favorite


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> That is so kind of you! I have been remiss on posting pics of everyone else. I have a camera pic of the pack mother's day I will post along with a couple camera pics of Noah getting his cgc & cgca. I'll have to cut me out which will blow them into a blur.


Gorgeous, gorgeous pack! Your black/red crew truly is one of my favorites on the forum and I am always so happy to see them. I love all of them, and Noah looks so silly and happy in his pictures! Congrats on the CGC and CGCA  

Thanks again for the updated picture of the rest! Great family picture and so nice to see.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you! I just noticed I kept saying camera pic, duh, I meant phone pic. Brain was not engaged! Noah turned 7 months yesterday and he is definitely a goofball right now! He started agility foundation this week...a brand new area for me....so foreign to do some things on the right!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Eli just gets more and more handsome! Such a good looking boy. I'll have to do an actual shoot with Dax once we're settled up in CT.


----------



## alydbaby (May 14, 2014)

Such a gorgeous pack, and Eli's coloring is especially handsome ! If only my Mother would allow more than one dog in the house at a time...


----------



## VYKING (Oct 31, 2012)

*I love the pigmentation of Eli.*


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Gorgeous pack!


----------

